# LED's from Amazon



## joeyo (Jul 2, 2012)

Has anyone tried using those LED strips - 5 meter waterproof strips with controller, power supply and custom remote? There are 150 LED's I the stip that you can cut down to make smaller shorter runs. It's just so cheap and it gives you so many color options. It's roughly $40 off Amazon. Since I have a canopy, my thought is running it across the top in two 6' runs. 
Anyone try something similar like this?


----------



## joeyo (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, I received in my cheapo China LED's, it came on a spool, 16 ft in length and 150 SMD 5050 LED's. 3M Tape is on the backside of the LED strip. This also came with a remote along with the power supply. For $40 you cant go wrong! They are waterproof. I added a dab of silicon caulk at the end as it had a opening for linking to additional LED strips. I tacked this up to the inside roof of my 125 gallon canopy top. Its really sweet! The length provided me two full length runs as well as a run down both sides, essentially the whole perimeter of the canopy. I have 20 separate colors, fade strobe random and to many options I would likely never use. But for $40 this is really nice! You would not be able to use this with corals as its not bright enough, but the have a 300 LED, 16ft strip that you could buy foir $10 more, I just thought it might be too bright. This remote however has a dimer, so it would be the better option. This rocks!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen!!!

Seriously though...put up some pics of the tank from afar with it lit and a pic of the inside of the canopy if possible. I am sure others want to see as well.


----------



## joeyo (Jul 2, 2012)

http://s1072.photobucket.com/albums...lid Tank/LED lights for 125 gallon fish tank/
Sorry for the lame video - I did't put a lot of thought into that portion, I guess I should try though..

150 SMD5050 LED's, waterproof, remote and it came on a spool. You would need some type of frame to mount this to. There is 3M sticky glue on the backside. I added some silicon caulk to mine additionally to ensure it will stay on. I don't think these are bright enough for something like corals, but regular plants would be fine. There is a 300 LED version of the same for a few $$ more, again, you can't beat the price if you have a way to mount these in a canopy or even a simple wood frame.

Amazon link - 
*Vendor Link Removed - PM for details*

joe


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

I bought them also and will be putting them inside a new custom caopy I am building. Seems like was a good buy. Remote is nice, dimmer is cool. Bright enough to be the only light in a 31" deep 220, no; but, great for moonlights and subdued viewing.

Bet would be more than adequate on a 55!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I think as high as they are off the tank and as bright as they are being that high is a very good sign. If they were only a inch or two off the top and closer together they would be really bright. Do you know the color temp of the bright white?

Can you PM me the vendor link?


----------



## toyster17 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm going to put a 10g fry tank inside my tank stand, I wonder if these would be great to give me some light under there and some for the fry at the same time.

+1 for vendor link.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

toyster17 said:


> I'm going to put a 10g fry tank inside my tank stand, I wonder if these would be great to give me some light under there and some for the fry at the same time.
> 
> +1 for vendor link.


+2 vendor link please


----------



## bsakofske (May 24, 2011)

Isn't there something missing that LED lights don't provide to fish that a standard fish tank light would? I know it sounds like I'm thinking of a reason NOT to buy these, but I want to be sure that buying these would not affect my fish. That vid is SWEET! I'm not sure how my africans would feel about a disco party in the tank, but I'm sure a few hours of psycadelic light once a month wouldnt hurt.


----------



## joeyo (Jul 2, 2012)

Quick update, I originally ordered the 150 5050 SMD LED kit, well I just ordered and recieved the 150 LED extension, giving me 300 LED's total. I should have just bought the 300 kit the first time.

This new edition makes the tank pop! Still not metal halid bright, but crisp and even across front and back. Mainly because it's rows of LED's.

Fish do not require lights in general, plants and corals yes. So to answer your question, strobes freak out the fish, fades not so much. The 16 color pallet is a bit much, but cool to have five shades of blues, including a great moonlight color . Because I bought my kit and extension, I paid $64 total. If you just get the 300 5050 SMD kit from the start, it's $40. If you hate it, chuck it. It's like the cost of a nice 4" cichlid that died....

Only downside is you will need to mount this to a canopy or frame of some sort. I like the 3M glue, but I also used silicon caulk to seal the ends of the strip and to create additional holding points (like seat belts) so if/when the 3M glue fails, the caulk will hold it up.

Cheers!


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

VENDOR LINK PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newone757 (May 30, 2012)

I'd love to see pics of the 300 led setup!!

I might grab the 300 for my 55, build a canopy, call it a day. Cheaper than the 100's of dollars for another setup and more customizable. I'd likely only use blue for monlighting a a slightly blue tinted white for daylight.

Now if they had a timer (to switch colors), that'd would be sweet!


----------



## lespaulsf (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome. I'm needing lighting for my new 200 gallon I'm setting up. Please send me a PM with the link for the LEDS from Amazon. What is the difference between the 150 and 300 you are talking about?


----------



## lespaulsf (Jul 8, 2012)

I should have know better. I bought the LED kit from Amazon and the support remote or control box isn't recieving the signal. I sent a email to the support and they sent me the wrong remote. To go to be true for such a cheap price.


----------



## Jayse (Feb 15, 2012)

lespaulsf said:


> I should have know better. I bought the LED kit from Amazon and the support remote or control box isn't recieving the signal. I sent a email to the support and they sent me the wrong remote. To go to be true for such a cheap price.


 Well, accidents happen... Once you get the remote swapped you'll be a-okay

A good idea for these would be someoen with a tank wall in a fish room. You could light multiple small tanks all on the same light source, and save money being that they're LED's


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

any one know any good ones for a reef tank


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

Mine from Amazon died...way dead.


----------



## decepticonpaul (Nov 30, 2011)

pm me for vendor link please.


----------



## lespaulsf (Jul 8, 2012)

Just got mine put in finally . I have have a 150 LED and 300 LED set linked although they just fell down off the canopy from just using the 3m sticky back. I will try and silicon trick and post some pics this weekend.


----------



## toffee (Feb 11, 2006)

Please also PM link to vendor? thanks


----------



## lespaulsf (Jul 8, 2012)

Sent link toffee

The only thing I have already noticed is it's not that bright but its on a 200 gallon tank


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

Link for me too please!


----------



## joeyo (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok, I'm the OP of this one and wanted to let everyone know that I am still loving these led's! Its so cool to be able to dim down the light when choosing some of the deeper blues, its really quite the treat visually. I noticed that some have had the 3M gluing start to fail, I also used some silicon caulk to act as a strap accross the LED strip and it will never fall as a result.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

Good to know, thanks Joey! Also useful to hear how something is working out over time


----------



## cichlid-n00b (Sep 3, 2012)

PM vendor link here as well, thank you! Was considering a Beamswork 48" but seeing as how I have a wooden canopy, I think I may be going with this for the customizable options....


----------

